# David Wesley or Alexander



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Who would u start @ 2 ?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Definitely Wesley. Alexander will only start if either Mashburn or Wesley get injured.:yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> Definitely Wesley. Alexander will only start if either Mashburn or Wesley get injured.:yes:


I personally think it should be Alexander. One of the problems the hornets had was that taller guards would back them down. Alexander starting would be perfect cause then the Hornets have a 6'3 pg and the 6'5 sg


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

They are both pretty good,but Courtney would be BETTER if given the PT.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

alexander still need to prove himself. once he does i'm sure he'll start over wesley. he could start this year if davis is traded and wes moves back to the point.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

I would start Wesley. And Alexander's PT would fluctuate on how well he plays defense. He wasnt traded just becuz he plays the same pos. as MJ......he couldnt defend his shadow.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Alex actually doesn't play any defense at all, thats why he didn't have much playing time in early of the season this year? I don't know but Wesley has reached his potential years ago and maybe as well be on his last legs but Alex.. will be a solid 2 in the NBA imo. 

But what does this topic have anything to do with trades, rumors and such?


----------



## Solrac (Jul 18, 2002)

I would start Wesley. To the folks that say Alexander can't play D, I would say that Doug Collins really didn't work with him enough. There was a point were CA would do almost everything right and the next game he would get nary bit of pt. I like CA's game and think that he will do well in the Association. I also believe that P.Silas is a much more effective communicator than stressed out D.Collins, CA will do much better with the NO Hornets............Rac

sad to see CA go.........


----------

